# Software Downloads 6/27



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

R15-100 : 1072
R15-300 : 1093
R15-500: 1139

* This download was only available for Mountain Time Zone *

Other times zones TBD.

New features: 
Support for RF remote. 
Hold INFO button to jump to System Info screen. 

Fixed / improved: 
- Series Link. 
- General stability improvements. 
- After pressing Replay, video skips forward a couple of seconds. 
- Smoother Fast Forward / Rewind. 

Performance improvements: 
- In Trickplay response time. 
- In Playlist display response time. 
- In Prioritizer. 
- In Search function.

Sorry it doesn't look as pretty as Earl's.


----------



## Extreme2KEclipse (May 29, 2007)

cavihitts said:


> R15-100 : 1072
> R15-300 : 1093
> R15-500: 1139
> 
> ...


Is the date correct? Mountain Time Zone must really be running behind 

Also, any word on when we can have more than 50 series links?


----------



## personman (Apr 24, 2007)

cavihitts said:


> R15-100 : 1072
> * This download was only available for Mountain Time Zone *


This was pushed back until 7/10 for the R15 300. The 100 and 500 are TBD.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Hence why the release notes where never posted for those versions.


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

So is this update available on the east coast now?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

willis3 said:


> So is this update available on the east coast now?


IT just started to rollout today, so it will take a while for it to make it accross the country


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> IT just started to rollout today, so it will take a while for it to make it accross the country


Thanks Earl


----------

